

Why New York City is about average - gry
http://www.santafe.edu/news/item/city-ranking-bettencourt/

======
presidentender
_A wealthy but dangerous town like Fairbanks, Alaska is rare._

Lots of things about Fairbanks break the rules, which makes the discrepancy
from the norm reasonable. It's remote, for one, and much of the employment is
with the government.

